# Mouthing



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

Angus has a habit of mouthing my hands when he plays or when he's excited (i.e., when I come home from work). He's not necessarily biting, but should I be concerned that it might turn into that one day? Does mouthing often lead to biting?

I don't think we have alpha issues (when I walk over to him, he'll sometimes roll on his back, and from what I understand this is submissive) so I'm a little confused as to why he would do this. When he does mouth my hands I tell him "no" and distract him with a toy.

Any help with these questions would be appreciated!









1) should I be concerned about this?
2) what can I do to stop this behaviour?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No, mouthing does not necessarily mean your dog will bite. As a matter of fact, a dog that knows how much pressure is ok is less likely to do damage if they do accidentally bit. 

Permitting mouthing or not is somewhat of a personal preference. I don't mind if my dogs mouth me gently when playing, so I permit it. Other people may not like it, so my dogs have an "off" cue to leave me alone (for them, off means don't touch me). I also insist that they learn to sit politely to say hello to other people. I love the jumping and excitement, but strangers may not. So, if you don't mind him mouthing you, I would teach him a cue to take his mouth off of you and also how to sit politely for a stranger to pet him. (For my off, I asked the dogs to jump on me for a treat and then asked them to off and lured them back for a treat - they know hup to jump and off to not touch. It wasn't a punishment.)

If you don't like this behavior and want it to cease, then keep in mind that consistency is the key. Every time he mouths you yip, stand up, turn around and ignore him. If you need more impact, leave the room and close the door. Mouthing=no attention.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

about


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

Thank you so much! This is excellent information. I'm glad to hear that he's not developing a propensity for biting. I don't mind it, but like you I don't want him to do it to others either.

When you say you teach your pups to sit politely to greet a stranger, how exactly do you go about doing that. Angus knows sit, but he's so excited to meet new people (I've never seen a dog that loves people...especially children...as much as Angus does) that picking him up is about the only way to make him calm.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Angus_@Jul 14 2005, 07:54 AM
> *Angus has a habit of mouthing my hands when he plays or when he's excited (i.e., when I come home from work). He's not necessarily biting, but should I be concerned that it might turn into that one day? Does mouthing often lead to biting?
> 
> I don't think we have alpha issues (when I walk over to him, he'll sometimes roll on his back, and from what I understand this is submissive) so I'm a little confused as to why he would do this. When he does mouth my hands I tell him "no" and distract him with a toy.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I can't help with your issue. Just wanted to say that Angus is really a cutie. What a doll!!!


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks!  I think so too!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris loves people too. When we are out for our walk, if she sees anybody, whether it be an older person or children, she tries her best to get to them ASAP. She is so funny sometimes.

As far as the mouthing goes, she does this to me all the time. If she starts biting too hard, all I have to do is tell her "easy" and she lightens up. Most of the time though, she doesn't bite too hard, only when she gets really fired up.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

JMM

Glad to hear you say this because I too have never had a problem with Teddy mouthing me...I think it is the way they play and he has never hurt me even when he had little baby teeth...he has always known the pressure he can use. 

And I have fun playing with him in his more natural way....they don't have hands so I think of their mouth as a tool they need.

Of course Teddy seems to have 22 paws when we get going but thats ok.









Susan


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

LOL I was afraid to say anything about Massimo doing that. That's how I play with him (besides fetch)...he seems to know not to bite down hard. Never hurt me...well, when he had his puppy teeth, the would scratch me. LOL


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I let him mouth my hands too when we play. He loves to try to catch my hands and he knows how much pressure he can apply. When he gets too wild and forgets himself, I just have to say "ouch, bobo" and he stops and licks my hand.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Put the dog on a leash. Ask him to sit. He only gets pet when he remains sitting. Practice with just you first, then a friend coming over who has time for lots of repetitions. Having them treat him for sitting is also helpful. Slowly build it up to the real excitement of a new person coming in the house for the first time. Keep the leash handy. It often helps the dog feel a little more controlled.


----------

